# bought it. CLAUSING 8530.



## gregg (Dec 10, 2014)

Found a CLAUSING 8530 at a dealer. He bought it in Rapid City at a jewelry maker in town. I guess some of the Black Hills Gold stuff? Has light gold dust in the oil and tight spots. Pan it all out could not get cup coffee. But found it funny I bought a mill dusted with gold. I think Its just me thing on the funny part. I think Its a tight not really ruff use? Brake works , High Low speed on quill works . Table not beat up. Tight. Till clean old dry oil out anyway? I'm happy camper tonight.


----------



## Hardly (Dec 10, 2014)

It sure sounds like a nice machine. The gold on it sounds pretty neat too. All I got on my old mill when I got it was a bunch of grime and chips.


----------



## 34_40 (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase!  All I got on my mill when I brought it home was dust! :rofl:

You know.. it's been said that without pictures.. it hasn't happened! )

Can't wait to hear you've been making chips with your mill..:man:


----------



## gregg (Dec 12, 2014)

No pictures? Very good point. I kind like to try get pictures of the find gold dust also. You know it just looks like brass fileing dust. That why it hit me off guard. But yes they bring mill out today and I have to leave town for little over a week. Cannot wait to clean it up oil it up and run it. 
Thank You GLT 



34_40 said:


> Congrats on the purchase!  All I got on my mill when I brought it home was dust! :rofl:
> 
> You know.. it's been said that without pictures.. it hasn't happened! )
> 
> Can't wait to hear you've been making chips with your mill..:man:


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 2, 2015)

When I  bought my second altas lathe i was glad the retired farmer had cleaned it up with gas or varsal. He told me he was selling for lack of use for 10 plus years. Kijiji pic was very dirty. Planning on teardown this year and new paint.
Jack


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 2, 2015)

You should know, around here " Without pictures it never happend" Looknf forward to pic's.


----------



## atlas ten (Apr 2, 2015)

What is the best method picture sharing. I keep reading about limits on number of pics. I have 30 pics of cutters alone that came with my 10f. 
Jack


----------



## great white (Apr 2, 2015)

atlas ten said:


> When I  bought my second altas lathe i was glad the retired farmer had cleaned it up with gas or varsal. He told me he was selling for lack of use for 10 plus years. Kijiji pic was very dirty. Planning on teardown this year and new paint.
> Jack


That is almost word for word the story of my 10F, except he didn't clean mine and this is my first lathe.

Kijiji, farmer, 10 years, didn't use it much....all the same.

LOL.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 3, 2015)

Kijiiji has been a busy boy.

Jack,

There are two ways to put photos into a post.  One is to write the post and when you get to where you want a photo, upload it.  And in most cases change the default thumbnail to full size as you are inserting it.  However, if you do it that way and ever need the same photo again in another thread, you will have to upload it again.  There is no way that we have so far found to access photos embedded in threads outside of finding the thread and looking at it there.

The other method is to go to Photos, create an Album that you can later remember the name of, and upload photos to it.  Then go write your post and wherever you want a photo, select and attach one from your album.

Also, for the benefit of anyone reading this who had one or more albums uploaded under vBulletin, those were supposedly ported over but apparently something didn't work right and although Photos shows to have many pages of albums, only the few created since the migration actually show anything.  We don't know whether or not that will ever be solved.


----------

